# My first maltese Lucy is seven years old today!



## bellaratamaltese

Ok first off - where does the time go???? When I first joined SM, I was a brand spanking new clueless pet owner whose user name was lucyownsme. Well guess what? She still does  









An early pic of Lucy when she was about 7 or 8 months old with Marina and my son Shane.











And years later. 










It is very safe to say that Lucy was an amazing introduction to this breed and I quickly became obsessed! And so did Marina. My son... not as much :thumbsup:



Here are some win photos with Marina and Lucy over the last few months - and Lucy still shows with a huge smile on her face even after 5 years of showing. 







































Happy birthday Sweet Lucy!!! This is where she is happiest though, slothing around on a bed




















Or getting herself into trouble :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer:HAPPY 7TH BIRTHDAY, LUCY:cheer: Stacy - you really hit gold when you got Lucy. She's been so awesome in the ring and has been a real partner with Marina as they learned the ropes together. I love seeing her every time. They are joined at the hip or maybe I should say the body and foot. :HistericalSmiley: I know that Marina's shown several other beautiful dogs but I think Lucy will be special forever in her heart. :wub: I hope that Lucy is slothing around a lot for her b'day.:chili:


----------



## LJSquishy

Oh, little Lucy! Happy birthday!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OMG, Stacey, this just doesn't seem possible. Where has the time gone???


*Happy 7th Birthday, Miss Lucy!!!*


----------



## bellaratamaltese

LJSquishy said:


> Oh, little Lucy! Happy birthday!


Thank you!!!



Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY 7TH BIRTHDAY, LUCY:cheer: Stacy - you really hit gold when you got Lucy. She's been so awesome in the ring and has been a real partner with Marina as they learned the ropes together. I love seeing her every time. They are joined at the hip or maybe I should say the body and foot. :HistericalSmiley: I know that Marina's shown several other beautiful dogs but I think Lucy will be special forever in her heart. :wub: I hope that Lucy is slothing around a lot for her b'day.:chili:


Yes, we definitely hit gold with Lucy. She is a perfect example of a show quality pet from a reputable show breeder (like Tyler too!) Marina has tried other dogs in jrs but she always comes back to Lucy because Lucy just loves it. Well, she is sick of the grooming but loves the traveling and the showing. 

and yes, Lucy is always found slothing around on the bed  She is such a good girl. Well, she's not crazy about puppies jumping in her face because she is more of a person oriented dog than a dog oriented dog. 

can't wait to see you again in feb!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

arty: Happy Birthday Lucy. You sure are beautiful. Hope you get special treats for your special day!!arty:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Happy Birthday Lucy, you really are beautiful!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

She must know it's her birthday because she is not as slothy as she usually is. Taken just a few minutes ago


----------



## revakb2

Wow, where did the time go. I remember Marina's first show at Nationals in Michigan with sweet Lucy. What a wonderful girl you have. I love how she just loves everyone. Can't wait to see you all in Orlando.

Happy Birthday Sweet Lucy!!!​


----------



## pammy4501

OMG! Lucy is seven! Frank is five!! You know how much I Love Lucy!! She is the best show dog ever! She should get some kind of award for being the winningest Jr's dog in history! And you are so right, these dogs are everything a Maltese should be! This is what people are looking for when they come here to ask about the breed! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

pammy4501 said:


> OMG! Lucy is seven! Frank is five!! You know how much I Love Lucy!! She is the best show dog ever! She should get some kind of award for being the winningest Jr's dog in history! And you are so right, these dogs are everything a Maltese should be! This is what people are looking for when they come here to ask about the breed!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY!!!


I can't believe Frank, Mateo and Chowder are 5! I also can't believe I've been in my 'new' house almost 4 years. Scary! time is scary!!! (and what is even scarier? I still have a moving box in my room that is yet to be unpacked :smilie_tischkante: ) 






revakb2 said:


> Wow, where did the time go. I remember Marina's first show at Nationals in Michigan with sweet Lucy. What a wonderful girl you have. I love how she just loves everyone. Can't wait to see you all in Orlando.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sweet Lucy!!!​


geez, now that michigan show sure seems like a LOOOONG time ago!! Both Lucy and Marina have improved since then! 

Definitely looking forward to Orlando - I just wish we could stay longer 



Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Birthday Lucy, you really are beautiful!!


Oh thank you!! 


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> arty: Happy Birthday Lucy. You sure are beautiful. Hope you get special treats for your special day!!arty:


Yes, she'll be getting a lot of treats tonight! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Stacey, this just doesn't seem possible. Where has the time gone???
> 
> 
> *Happy 7th Birthday, Miss Lucy!!!*


I have no idea Lynn - it's crazy!!


----------



## aprilb

Happy 7th Birthday Miss Lucy!!! I really have enjoyed all the pics!!! :wub:


----------



## Orla

Happy Birthday Lucy!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Happy Birthday gorgeous Lucy


----------



## hoaloha

Happy birthday, dear Lucy!!!! Wow- she is just so special and such a beautiful show girl . I love her :wub: I'm even more thankful that she got you and marina obsessed with Maltese or else I wouldn't have Obi today . Sending many kisses to Lucy today!


----------



## SamiPix

Wow, where does the time go... Happy B-Day to Lucy and may she have many, many more love and happiness filled years ahead of her. 

Suz


----------



## MoonDog

*Happy Birthday Miss Lucy! You sure a beautiful young lady! :wub:*


----------



## The A Team

It doesn't seem all that long ago you first got Lucy...and she didn't want to be shown, right? Gosh time sure does fly!

:chili:Happy 7th Birthday Lucy, and may you have many more!!!:chili:


----------



## Sylie

*Happy, happy, happy 7th birthday beautiful Lucy!arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

Stacy, I just love the first picture when Lucy and Marina were both puppies....can't say who is cuter. Of course, I really enjoyed all the other pictures too. I love the way Marina is always dressed so elegantly for shows.
*


----------



## Maisie and Me

Happy Birthday Beautiful Lucy!!!!:wub: Loved the pics too.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Happy Birthday, Lucy! You are such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Critterkrazy

Happy 7th Birthday to one of my favorite little girls!!!

Stacey, you know how much I love Lucy. Every time I've been around her I just wanted to stick her in her bag and bring her home with me but I know you would miss her something terrible. Give her hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## mysugarbears

Wow, i can't believe that Lucy is 7!!!! It just seems like yesterday that her and Marina were learning the ropes and what great students Lucy and Marina are! What a beautiful representation of a pet maltese.  :wub:

Happy 7th Birthday Lucy!!!

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Summergirl73

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## angelgirl599

Happy birthday, Lucy! Those pictures are so awesome. Lucy is beautiful and it's so awesome to see Marina growing into such an accomplished young lady. Stacy, you must be so proud! They're both a great testament to you! :aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom

Happy Birthday, Lucy! You were such a precious pup and now an incredibly beautiful dog :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Happy birthday, Lucy! She's beautiful!


----------



## maggieh

Happy Birthday beautiful Lucy! Her personality really shines through in the photos and she is a beautiful little fluff!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Happy Birthday Beautiful Lucy! Thank you for being such a wonderful introduction into the Maltese world for your skin family. You being your perfect self has helped to make so many more people happy too!

I love how she is smiling in her pictures. What a happy baby.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Yes time flys! Just look at your lovely daughter! and Lucy is not only a beautiful winner, she is an amazing girl! Happy Birthday Lucy!! :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Happy Birthday Lucy!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Happy 7th Birthday Lucy!! :wub::wub: How I love sweet Lucy. I can't believe she is 7 yrs. old. Look at the eyes on her as a puppy. :w00t: Look at Marina and Shane! How cute were they! What a great time you have had together Stacy. Lucy is still loving being shown and you and Marina are happy doing it. May the happiness continue.
Love you Lucy!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven

Happy Birthday Lucy :cheer: :cheer: you had no idea what you were going to start did you?


----------



## alexmom

Happy Birthday Lucy!


----------

